# Bioshock 2 Anyone???



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

Who here is picking this game up? I will be getting my copy today during my lunch break!


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Thats just a silly question man , I'll be getting this without even a question of doubt :T


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I played this one for about 2 hours last night. GREAT game so far! Living up to the expectations left from the first BioShock for me!


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Do I smell our first full new release review?


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

If I get a chance to finish it in a timely fashion, then probably, but no guarantees because so many games are coming out, games get pushed aside all the time. I even just pushed aside Mass Effect 2 to start playing this one first and I was really digging Mass Effect 2!


----------



## Krbass (Feb 13, 2010)

Hey all, I got Bioshock 2 on wed from gamefly and just beat it(Dont start new job for 2 more weeks so I have alot of free time hehe). This game was fantastic. If you were a fan of the first then you will definitely want to play this one. The story does not top the first games but is still good, it seems to really get moving towards the end. Being a big daddy this time around really helps keep things fresh. For a couple spoiler free reviews check out Gametrailers and giantbomb


----------

